# Singleton Puppy



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah, how sweet they are. Why just one pup? I am not a breeder and know little about it. Were there others that didn't survive, or is one normal?

Little William and Mom are both lovely! Best wishes!


----------



## kendaamber (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi

Summer was scanned for one puppy at five weeks. It does not seem there had ever been any others.

It appears we may have mated too late as scan said he was concieved on first mating - we had three text book matings. 

Nevertheless we are thrilled to bits - hardest thing was telling families who were waiting - but they were all very understanding.

Having got over the hurdles of a safe delivery and Summer not rejecting him after her C section - the next things to consider are socialisation etc.

Alli
Kendaamber Golden Retrievers


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

What a sweet momma and pup picture.....William is going to be a strapping big boy getting all of momma's milk and attention, huh? Drown us with pics, please!


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't have any direct experience, but it was mentioned at a temperament seminar I attended recently. It seems to be normal operating procedure to track down another litter born at about the same time and allow the pups to socialize. It's important to their development to get that early socialization in order to develop doggy manners.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Testing Testing


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am not a breeder, but I do remember seeing a website of a breeder that did have a single pup litter. I think she was a German Shepherd breeder. She had pictures of the development and socialization she did with the puppy everyday. She had beanie babies with the puppy, and the puppy would sleep and try to interact with them as other puppies. She would place the beanie babies in different poses. She really went out of her way to make the environment cuddly, but yet entertaining. 

I am sure the experienced breeders here can tell you more.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sweet William is gorgeous like his mom. I have never heard of such a small litter either but admit to not knowing much about breeding dogs.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awwww how sweet! He has his mama all to himself!!! Are you going to keep him... since there was only one?


----------

